# Lengthened Bandsaw Vice moveable jaw



## Skarven (Aug 4, 2014)

I finally did it! A lengthened moveable vice jaw for my Grizzly 0561  12" x 7" bandsaw. Have had the saw for 2 years.
A length of 3/4" x 4" fixed to the original jaw with two 10mm allen head screws.  I also made 3 holes in different heights threaded 12mm for the support screw on the opposite side.

I works very well. Second picture taken while cutting a piece of 3/4" x 4" lengthwise.

I won't take credit for this, seen it several places on the net, but I havn't seen them so heavy! Probably because of my background in coastal artillery.  Some heavy stuff there 

I was going to make this jaw beautiful in my shaper, but I needed the jaw to make the brackets to support the jaw on the table.  Sort of a circle logic!

Kai


----------



## Alan Douglas (Aug 4, 2014)

I should do that too, to get rid of the loose bits of scrap I usually use to keep the far side of the jaw open.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks great! I need to do something like that on my old power hacksaw. Both jaws will need to be extended on mine.


----------



## Fabrickator (Aug 5, 2014)

That looks good, very heavy duty and I like that you made it with multiple positions for the adjuster bolt.

I looked at doing something similar to this and decided on a different approach.  I made my adjustable jaw "fixed" so I don't need the adjusting screw in the way when mounting stock.  I made a base plate and mounted it to the original part with two #8 screws.  I left one a bit oversize to provide a bit of fine tuning for perfect square.  I knew I couldn't rely on HF casting the jaw bolt groove 100% parallel to the blade.

Anything small, I just put in my 4" chuck and use my vertical band saw.


----------



## Skarven (Aug 5, 2014)

That was a nice way of avoiding the adjusting screw.  
It is really slow operating the screw, and it gets in the way.  I had planned to use a battery drill, but they allways run out of battery at the wrong moment.
The feed on the moveable has a release mechanism so you can move the jaw.  I might do something similar for the adjuster, or maybe copy your solution!

Kai


----------



## GLCarlson (Aug 10, 2014)

Alan Douglas said:


> I should do that too, to get rid of the loose bits of scrap I usually use to keep the far side of the jaw open.



Another approach is to use a spring-loaded button with partial threads, like a drill press stop with a fast adjust feature. Much quicker to adjust. Easy to build, though it's a bit fiddly to get the slide vs screw section just right. Hint: thread the hole in the button, then start to one side of the hole with an end mill that will allow a sliding fit on the threaded rod, and remove about 52-55% of the thread (that is, get the smooth part to a bit more than a half circle).


----------

